# Copper Creek Shooting Academy



## Quaackwhacker (Nov 28, 2007)

I am thinking of taking the CPL class at Copper Creek Shooting Academy (near Nunica) on 5/1. Has anybody taken their CPL class or have opinions of the operation or instructor?

Any feed back will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

Eric


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

I see they are running ads on the tv lately. That girl holding the Beretta 92 got my attention. :lol: I haven't a clue about the place, so I'm bumping up this thread hoping someone might have some info.


----------



## RJB (Jun 21, 2006)

Quaackwhacker said:


> I am thinking of taking the CPL class at Copper Creek Shooting Academy (near Nunica) on 5/1. Has anybody taken their CPL class or have opinions of the operation or instructor?
> 
> Any feed back will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Kid took the class on 4/3 .Said he enjoyed it .


----------

